# Nymphaea Lotus Flower & reproducing



## istellas (May 9, 2006)

Hi all,

Two weeks ago my nymphaea lotus started growing a flower










Yesterday the flower found a way to get out of the top of my aquarium (through a feeding hole that I have on top of it) and the flower opened!!! Also I have another flower coming up to the surface in a couple of days...








......









It is wonderful!!!!

And now the questions  
I would like to mention first that a couple of months ago as I was cleaning the substrate I accidentally cut off the bulb and I thought that the plant won't need it anymore, so I trashed it... But as you can see the plant grew nice and it has no problem without its bulb!
I read at its profile (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=47&category=plant_type&spec=Bulb) that there are two ways to make new plants. The first is by divining the bulb "if the severed portion contains a crown from which leaves have already developed", which I don't have, and the other is by collecting seeds from the flower.

Does anyone know if there is a chance that the bulb is regenerated by itself?
Also, has anyone tried to reproduce the plant by the seeds of the flower? Do I have to gather them and just plant them in the substrate? Or do I have to place them in any fertilizing solution until they start growing roots.

Any experience on the subject could be useful, since I like this plant a lot.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry can't answer your question. But that flower looks incredible. Maybe someone will chime in to answer your question.

-John N.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

You will likely have to hand pollinate the flower in order to produce seeds.

I don't know if Lotus is self-fertile but you can use a small paintbrush to remove pollen from anthers of one flower and deposit it on the pistil of another, an operation which is usually done by insects.

Lots of interesting info here:
Waterlilies


----------



## istellas (May 9, 2006)

Thank you all...


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't what type of lotus that is, but my red tiger lotus sends out runners all the time once it get's growing. Maybe one new plantlet every 2-3 weeks..


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I've had my Nymphaea micrantha flower for me a number of times (about one flower a week). I've never seen seeds. I do know some do have seeds when they flower. I do not believe all of them do though. Plus when a lotus has seeds you need to nick the seed up a little or it will never sprout.


----------

